# What is the Best Television Show of ALL TIME?



## Romans922 (Jan 1, 2006)

Not based on popularity, not based on you biased opinion, but based on a non-biased view of the creativity of the show, greatness of the show, character, plot developments, etc.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 1, 2006)

Jerry!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 1, 2006)

Seinfeld, but Lost is becoming my second favorite I think.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Jan 1, 2006)

Perfect Strangers made the list as a candidate, and no Bob Newhart Show/Newhart?

Blasphemy!

Fawlty Towers deserves a spot too, just for the pure comedic genius of John Cleese.

[Edited on 1-2-2006 by mgeoffriau]


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2006)

Going British are you?

Thin Blue Line

"The Queen is an anarchist...antichrist...no, what is that thing that is out of its historical context...an anachronism."(sic)

[Edited on 1-2-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## mgeoffriau (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess in the meantime I'll vote for the Simpsons.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2006)

I have to write in Smallville. (Original batman...yeesh!)


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 1, 2006)

I put Perfect Strangers as comic relief. Smallville isn't in because it doesn't qualify.


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 2006)

I would have chosen Mork and Mindy...alas, not an option! Guess I'll go with Perfect Strangers.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 1, 2006)

ST:OS it started it all!!!


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 1, 2006)

MORK AND MINDY? 

Again, Not based on popularity, not based on you biased opinion, but based on a non-biased view of the creativity of the show, greatness of the show, character, plot developments, etc.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 2, 2006)

No "Gunsmoke"? I have to think that's at least in the top 3. 

A tidy and often deep morality play in every episode. One of the longest running series of all times.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 2, 2006)

My Top Three of the List:

1. Seinfeld
2. Simpsons
3. All In the Family


I'm suprised to see Sopranos is on the list. The list seemed to be pretty G-Rated. 

It's a pretty good show: charecter development, plot, drama etc. but definitely not for those with weaker consciences.

[Edited on 1-2-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 2, 2006)

*Seinfeld* all the way, in every non-biased way possible! While I love Andy and Barney, they just can't compete with Jerry, George, Kramer and Elaine!

My other biased, personal favorite shows include "House" and "My Wife and Kids." Also good is "Prison Break," and occassionally some "South Park."


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 2, 2006)

My Mother the Car :bigsmile:
The Munsters
The Addams Family (not the movie ripoff)

"Oh, querida, you spoke French."


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 2, 2006)

Little House on the prarie - best family show
cosby - best family sit com
cheers - best sitcom
csi - best drama
carol burnett - best variety


sienfeld stunk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VanVos (Jan 3, 2006)

I voted Sienfeld, Everybody love Raymond is close second. But I saw no option to vote for Miami Vice?? I mean just greatest show ever! Which other show made living on a boat owning a pet crocodile look cool.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 3, 2006)

Seinfeld!


----------



## crhoades (Jan 3, 2006)

You Eediots! Bloated sacs of protoplasm...

Ren and Stimpy

Happy-happy Joy joy


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry, guys, the best show of all time is the British series The Prisoner.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyCalvinist_
> Sorry, guys, the best show of all time is the British series The Prisoner.



The Prisoner was great!!! Not many people know the show......the actor, Patrick McGoohan I believe was actually Irish.

Look out for that big white ball #3







[Edited on 1-10-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 10, 2006)

*Que music* "The Simpsons..."


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm still rooting for Gunsmoke. It started before I was born and ran through my high school years. Ironically, the same year it ended, 1975, was the same year I quit watching TV, so I'm probably biased. 

It actually was the longest running show with the same main characters, 20 years, although I understand that the Simpsons may catch it in 3 more years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunsmoke


----------



## heartoflesh (Jan 10, 2006)

Little House on the Prairie hands down, although The Waltons would possibly contend.

We're also enjoying Andy Griffith on DVD lately. I don't remember Barney being such a lady's man!


----------



## Saiph (Jan 10, 2006)

1. X-Files
2. Max Headroom
3. Le Femme Nikita


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 10, 2006)

T.J Hooker
Magnum P.I
A-Team
Knight Rider
Gilligan's Island
Flinstones

sorry guys, I can only go by what I love.



[Edited on 1-10-2006 by Slippery]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 10, 2006)

One of my Favorite shows was the Waltons. Sounds sappy but it is true. I have never been much for TV watching but I did like the Waltons. Oh yeah, And Hogan's Heroes. You can't forget Hogan's Heroes.

I have a feeling by my answers that I came from a different time period.

[Edited on 1-10-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## mgeoffriau (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, I forgot about Magnum, P.I.! That was a great show!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

Dick Van Dyke Show
The Rockford Files
Seinfeld


----------

